# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Создание тем для Nokia Series 60

## Темный Архимаг

Люди, оч нужна прога для создания тем на Nokia... Помогите, плз... Хоть подскажите название... Заранее благодарен... :)))

----------


## dana355

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UMQU0JKH
проги для создания тем на Nokia
Из моей коллекции
Полностью коллекция под Nokia 73
сдесь  
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MDXR51I4

----------


## GremlinE

http://allnokia.ru/soft/images-1.htm
вот тут много различных прог))

----------

